# [2012] Jasper



## hellolani (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm wondering if anyone knows why there doesn't seem to be any TS resorts in Jasper, AB.  I was just looking into it as DH and I were thinking about doing a rail trip up there in a sleeper car and I was hoping to tag on a few days at a resort - to my surprise there aren't any I can find in II or RCI.  Considering the popularity of Banff / Canmore, and even all the hotsprings and mountains in the interior of BC, I would have thought Jasper would be more developed on this front.  Is there some history I'm not aware of?


----------



## eal (Apr 24, 2012)

I got into timesharing when the earth's crust was cooling, and I have always been hoping for a timeshare opportunity to open in Jasper, but no luck so far.  Since the town is in a national park I am sure that the restrictions on property development must be pretty tight.  However there is one timeshare property in Banff, so it is not impossible...


----------



## spirits (Apr 25, 2012)

*How Banff got a timeshare*

When Calgary got the Olympics in the 1980's the organizing committee built the facilities for the Olympic officials.  After the Olympics the building was converted into a timeshare. ( That is what I have been told by some old timers,) Jasper is too far away from an international airport and has not developed as much commercially as Banff.  My family very much preferred Jasper to Banff because of this but now love Banff because of our timeshare there.
On a side note there are many nice Bed and Breakfasts in Jasper.  Our family has stayed in one called The Glasshouse.  3 very nice bedrooms and if a group was going you could arrange to have the run of the main floor since the owners would stay in a suite in the basement.


----------



## Kauai Kid (May 3, 2012)

*Passport requirements*

Do US citizens need passports for Canadian travel, eh?

thanks, sterling


----------



## Karen G (May 3, 2012)

Kauai Kid said:


> Do US citizens need passports for Canadian travel, eh?


Yes. Read about it  here.


----------



## eal (May 3, 2012)

The trick is getting back into the US:
From CBP website:
All U.S. citizens and nonimmigrant aliens from Canada, Bermuda, and Mexico departing from or entering the United States from within the Western Hemisphere at air ports of entry are required to present a valid passport, NEXUS card (if utilizing a NEXUS kiosk when departing from a designated Canadian airport), Merchant Mariner Document (for U.S. citizens traveling on official business), or Military Identification Card (for members of the U.S. armed forces traveling on official orders).


----------



## shagnut (May 4, 2012)

When I went to Jasper from Banff I stayed at a place called Kelly's Accomodations. It's like a B & B without the breakfast. People will rent out a bedroom  which worked out great for my Kelli & me. You can see why I chose to stay there.   shaggy


----------



## Tanyas110 (Feb 12, 2013)

I can't really say why there have never been any timeshares show up in Jasper but.....  

Jasper prides itself on not being as "commercial" as Banff. There hasn't been any new developments in town because, as I understand it, the municipality is not allowed to exceed it's current boundries.  The Park has also been designated as a "dark sky preserve" which limits development because of strict light pollution rules.


----------

